# Barrel Aged Saison From Gage Roads



## sinkas (5/12/08)

Gage Roads are pumping out a small amount of white-wine-barrel aged saison in draft only form at Fremantle and Canning Bridge Clancy's 

Tastes pretty good,but it was very cold and I cant remeber what the non barrel-aged one tasted like.


----------



## Macca17 (16/10/09)

Was just in Dan Murphy's in Balga and saw a bottle of the Saison and the Tripple on sale as a numbered limited release.


----------



## Bizier (18/10/09)

I saw this and was excited because I will be in Freeo this afternoon...


----------



## Wisey (18/10/09)

Hrmmm.... Damn WA with all their micro's


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/09)

sinkas said:


> Gage Roads are pumping out a small amount of white-wine-barrel aged saison in draft only form at Fremantle and Canning Bridge Clancy's
> 
> Tastes pretty good,but it was very cold and I cant remeber what the non barrel-aged one tasted like.



Draft only? So its a paper copy then....... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Swinging Beef (19/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Draft only? So its a paper copy then....... :icon_cheers:


It took you ten months to come up with that as a witty rejoinder!
inconceivable!


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/09)

Yep, i am that quick.... :icon_chickcheers:


----------

